# Stillbirth of perfect Josie Jae (Updated - photos now included)



## JayJay

Our baby, Josie Jae, was stillborn on Friday morning. I want to share because I am still very shocked and on a lot of pain meds, and the entire experience at the hospital when giving birth (not afterward - the nurses were so kind) was so traumatic. I will start at the beginning.

We were going to give birth at home in the water with our midwife, who is lovely. I went into labor at about 1.15am or so on Friday morning. By 1.45am the feeling had become so intense that I had to get out of bed. I labored in the tub and on the toilet until about 3am, when I went to wake my partner Harry up. He was so tired, so I let him sleep until about 4am when a bloody show made me realize this was definitely it. I called our midwife and she came over and we labored together and filled up the tub. I got in the tub and it felt wonderful.

Then a little later one of the heartbeats was low. Everything started going wrong and we decided to go to the hospital. We drove so fast, and when we got there they were ready for us. Then everything was awful and I have to write it down because right now it's living inside me and it hurts.

I was at 37 and a half weeks. They looked for the heartbeat with the doppler, couldn't find it. They got my clothes off and I was in the OR surrounded by people with masks on. They were all shouting to bring out the ultrasound machine, putting jelly on me, taking my pants off and working quickly. Nobody could find the heartbeat of Josie - only my heartbeat. They lifted up my legs and catheterized me, to my shock - I wanted to know about the heartbeat and then an anesthetist was telling me about general anesthetic and trying to keep my attention while an OB did a really really painful and rough internal exam on the spur of the moment. They put a mask over my face and were trying to find a vein to take blood. Everything was so loud and they were telling me to take deep breaths of oxygen, then telling me to take deep breaths of the general anesthetic which I did. Then everything went black.

I woke up two hours later in total disorientation. I can't remember where I was - I just wanted to know if my baby was okay and nobody would tell me - they kept telling me to wait for the doctor to come. Then I saw Harry and he was crying. I asked if my baby was okay and he shook his head no. I can just remember making some kind of noise and just feeling desolate.

Shortly after that they wanted to know if we wanted to see the baby and we said we had to wait for a few minutes. I just cried and cried. After a few minutes they came back and asked again, and we said yes. They brought her in and she was wrapped in a blanket. 6lb 6 oz, 19.5 inches long and just beautiful.

Then, I have to say, the better part of the experience began. I say the better part because all of the staff were so very, very lovely. People were crying with us and I just couldn't stop. Gosh, she was gorgeous - so beautiful. I was so disoriented because of the general anesthetic and the morphine etc but I do remember how beautiful she was - just sleeping, she looked like.

We had her all day long and we all held her many times. The kids (Harry's other two) came with grandma and his sister and they held her as well. Our lovely midwife came and she held her - this was the first baby she'd ever lost as well, and we really wanted to make sure she got to hold her and say bye as well.

Nobody said we should give her up. She lay with me for a long time. I had dinner and she lay in her little crib. Everyone left then - Harry wanted to do some things and that was his way, so I kissed him goodbye and he left for the night. I was left with a large amount of morphine and my Josie, which while sounding bad was actually so peaceful. I was in so much pain physically and mentally but there she was, nonetheless, sleeping there forever tucked into my left arm in her little blanket. They'd taken her earlier to do beautiful pictures and handprints and footprints. She was in a little sleeper and a diaper and they had brought us a little box full of memories and pictures and a lock of her dark, dark hair. I just lay there with the TV on not really watching it, zoning in and out, clicking the morphine as much as possible and just having her there. I really didn't sleep at all, just stupified myself. At one point they wanted me up, and so I got out of bed with the help of two really nice nurses, but then started bleeding profusely all over the floor. My teeth started chattering and they all panicked and made me lay down again. During the time at the hospital I ended up getting two transfusions.

I held her all night long and well into the morning. Then, about 10.30 or so (as far as I remember - the morphine was still on), the man from the funeral home came to take her away - but I was prepared because Harry had called me. I had her for a few more minutes and cried a lot, and made everyone else cry as well including the funeral director. I told him to please take good care of her, and he said he would, and then he cradled her so gently and took her out of there.

So many people came to visit then - so many people and I had so many good hugs. Harry and his sister went to the funeral home in the afternoon and arranged things. He was so brave. I just probably would have passed out having to arrange anything like that - really, I would have because I would have been so overwhelmed. I wanted to hold him and wrap him up in blankets and cuddle him as well because I could imagine how broken he must have been feeling.

Harry arrived about six or so with our daughter (Harry's child biologically but my baby as well) and we visited for a while. She did want to leave though - the hospital wasn't the right place for her to be. I couldn't imagine spending the night alone, and really broke down in tears and begged him to come back and stay with me. He did, and slept in the most uncomfortable chair. Just his being there was enormous for me. I couldn't have slept at all without him. He is my rock and I love him so much.

So now I am at home again - they set me free with a lot of oxycodone and all sorts. I am fluctuating between clarity and terrible sadness as various things hit me - memories or objects or whatnot. I know I will have to deal with them one by one and as I do that properly, the moments of clarity will become more frequent. Blocking anything out would be awful because there are so many lovely memories I want to keep, both about the pregnancy and about the time I, and we, spent with Josie when she was here in the world. Maybe later I will write about the memories I have about her more specifically.

Her funeral is tomorrow. I miss her. One day we will give her a little sibling - probably several - I have so much love to share and so much world to share. But, for now, she is the first child and my only child born from my body with Harry, an I miss her.

-----------------------------

Here are some links (updated on 10/14/08) to photos of her and us - feel free to look, because I think the more we share, the more her light can be remembered. That's how I feel, anyway, you know?

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c3...e/SANY0797.jpg
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c3...e/SANY0798.jpg
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c3...e/SANY0800.jpg
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c3...e/SANY0806.jpg
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c3...e/SANY0807.jpg
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c3...e/SANY0810.jpg
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c3...e/SANY0815.jpg


----------



## Phantaja

I am hurting so much for you. I'm praying for you, your family, and your darling baby girl.








Josie


----------



## Vancouver Mommy

Oh, mama, I am so very sorry for your loss. I cried when I read your story. You are so strong and so brave I'm just very, very sorry that you're having to face this tremendous loss.


----------



## tug

I'm so sorry. I am thinking of you and Josie and wishing you peace.


----------



## ChiaraRose

I am so very sorry! I wish you so much strength and support.
Many hugs,
L.


----------



## somanyjoys

My heart is aching for you. I'm so sorry your lost your beautiful Josie.


----------



## lanielayne

I am so sorry for your family.


----------



## Nikki Christina

I am so so sorry


----------



## lil_stinkyfeet

I am so sorry for the loss of your baby


----------



## mama_mich

So sorry for your loss JayJay. This is just soooo sad. I have to say you are one strong woman. Lots of love to you and your family.


----------



## feminist~mama

I'm so sorry mama!


----------



## pjabslenz

My heart is breaking for you and your family! Be gentle with yourself. Praying for peace.








for Josie


----------



## Mamax3

I'm sorry.


----------



## Arduinna

I'm so sorry mama







:


----------



## MotherMama

I am so sorry, the tears are just streaming down for you.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach

I am so deeply sorry for your loss mama.


----------



## CallMeMommy

I'm so so sorry. I know we've never met and you don't know me from Adam, but I'm only half an hour away so if you ever need anything, just ask.


----------



## holyhelianthus

I am so so sorry.


----------



## punkrawkmama27

I am so very sorry


----------



## AndVeeGeeMakes3

I'm so so sorry. I wish you peace in this time.


----------



## Lisa85

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## veryerin

I'm so sorry.


----------



## William's Mom




----------



## LenasMommy

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## namaste_mom

JayJay--
I'm so sorry to read about your loss of Josie Jae. My heart is with you as you go through this very difficult time. I know it is very hard to think straight and go on getting up in the morning. I'm so glad that you got to spend time with Josie and that the staff at the hospital were good to you. Just remember to take one moment at a time and get through that moment and then get through the next moment. Don't worry about the future or past (I know this is difficult and you will replay those moments in your head over and over) getting through the present is the first thing do. PM me if you need advice or just want to chat from someone who has lost a baby at full term too.
D.


----------



## bc1995

I am so very sorry for your loss.







I am crying for you and your beautiful Josie.


----------



## Jannah6

OH Mama, I'm so so sorry for what you went through


----------



## earthmama369

I am so so sorry.


----------



## mytwogirls

Mama, I am so very sad. I can't stop crying after reading that. May you and your lovely family find peace.


----------



## SMR

Oh, momma, I'm so sorry.. it's so hard to hear about another beautiful loved baby leaving us way too soon! It's been almost 5 weeks since our baby was born silent and I still miss him so very much! Hugs to you.


----------



## dillonandmarasmom

I cry with you.









Peace to little Josie


----------



## jeliphish

my heart is aching for you and I will be thinking about you and your family....


----------



## AllyRae

I am so very sorry for your loss...


----------



## zoe196

oh mama I am so sorry for your loss, wishing you peace and healing.

Zoe, mama to Thomas 1/06


----------



## lachingona1

Sending you lots of peace and healing. You are a very strong woman!

You have lots of beautiful positive memories to keep


----------



## hollytheteacher

ouch

my heart is just breaking

I don't know the right words to say, but you are in my thoughts.

Your experience sounds so scary, but i'm so glad you got a lot of time to hold your beautiful daughter. I am sure you will treasure that time. It sounds like everyone was really helpful and caring.

You can always come here and lean on us for support as well mama!

Sending you love and light
~Holly


----------



## Juvysen

I know there are no words that will do anything for you right now, but know that you're in my thoughts.


----------



## PrairieBohemian

I don't know why I clicked on your post this morning. I am coming up to 39 weeks with my 3rd baby and really didn't understand why I would want to read about a stillbirth. (We had some not-so-positive ultrasounds mid-pregnancy, but I declined further testing).

I navigated away from the page before it loaded, and then something brought me back; I now know what.

You share a very beautiful story, and though your pain is clear, I still hear hope and gratitude in your words, and I know that even if I suffer a loss too, I will be ok.

You have given me such a gift today.

I can't thank you enough for sharing.


----------



## east carolina

I am so sorry for your loss, mama. I wish you much peace and love.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising

I am so very sorry for your loss.







Josie


----------



## Seedlings

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Aurora

I wish something I could say would lessen your anguish. I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet girl!
















Josie


----------



## ctdoula

I am so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Awaken

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your baby girl. I cried through your whole story, especially how wonderful the staff was to take beautiful pictures and put a memory box together for you. I'm so glad the staff was caring and kind to you and you were able to spend time with your beautiful baby.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen

My heart breaks for you Mamma- I hope you can heal.


----------



## erica57401

I just stopped by from the July DDC - one of our mama's told us your story...

I can't imagine what you must be feeling - I can't imagine....

all my love, prayers and thoughts go to you and your darling little daughter...


----------



## lisa_nc

I am so sorry for your loss. She sounds beautiful. Healing thoughts to you, mama.


----------



## Night_Nurse

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KatWrangler

My heart goes out to you and Harry.


----------



## bmcneal

I am so sorry.








Josie


----------



## hattifattener

I'm sending all my love to you and your precious baby.


----------



## Debstmomy

I am so sorry that your baby has left the earth. Peace to you during this time.







Josie


----------



## savvybabygrace

I am crying and thinking of you dear mama, and your precious Josie.


----------



## NullSet

I'm so sorry.


----------



## lovbeingamommy

- peace and love to you - I am so very sorry


----------



## momm-i-o

I am weeping with you, I'm so sorry. I love you for what you have to go through and I will pray that your heart will heal in time.


----------



## KinseysMom

I know your pain, and I am truly sorry. God be with you.


----------



## hedgehogs4

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Josie Jae is a beautiful name. I wish you and your husband healing and love.


----------



## txbikegrrl

Others have already expressed my thoughts about your strength of spirit. My thoughts are with you. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## mommato5

I am so sorry. I will be thinking of you and praying as you deal with the funeral. I remember that morning myself.


----------



## RABITGRL

I am so sorry















Josie Jae


----------



## Cuddlebaby

huge huge huge empathetic hugs to you and your family. she is GORGEOUS!

Rebecca


----------



## lovemybubus

Wow, she really is a beautiful baby. I am so terribly sorry for your loss. She looks a lot like her daddy, don't you think? You and your family will be in my thoughts. I am sending you peace and love.


----------



## jennifer_lc1

mama shes just beautiful, absolutely beautiful. she looks like shes sleeping.







i am so sorry for this happenning to you and your family. those are beautiful pictures, thank you for sharing them.


----------



## pixiekisses

I'm so sorry for your loss.
She's beautiful.


----------



## alyrie

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## neveryoumindthere

She is so precious.


----------



## Debstmomy

Your daughter is beautiful!!!! Peace to you Mama.


----------



## MommaZtoBlessings

I am just sitting here with tears streaming down my face. What a beautiful little girl. I am so incredibly sorry.


----------



## superstella

I am so very sorry for your loss. Josie Jae is absolutely beautiful, and I thank you for sharing her story and pictures.


----------



## Breathless Wonder

I am so sorry. She is beautiful.


----------



## lucky_mia

I'm so sorry for your loss. She is absolutely beautiful. Thank you for sharing her with us.

Big Hugs


----------



## BookGoddess

You've had a tragic loss that no one should ever have to experience. I hope in time you find peace and healing. Sending you lots of strength and love for the days and weeks ahead.









Josie is a beautiful child.


----------



## JennaW

Josie is beautiful.

I am so sorry Mama, I am crying for you, I wish things would have been different.


----------



## Keria

So sorry she is truly beatifull.


----------



## AutumnMama

She is so beautiful







Crying with you Mama.


----------



## Tellera

:

My thoughts are with you, mama.


----------



## wytchywoman

I am so sorry. I can't even imagine mama.


----------



## veronicalynne

Jayjay,

Josie Jae is absolutely gorgeous.....

I am so very sorry for your loss. I cant imagine what you and your family must be going through. Please be gentle with yourself and give yourself time to grieve...


----------



## lisa_nc

She is so beautiful, Jayjay. Thank you for sharing her with us.


----------



## Vancouver Mommy

She is a beautiful baby. Thank you for sharing your photos. Please look after one another during this time of grief.


----------



## tynme

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## YesandNo

I'm crying. Thank you for the photos. She is beautiful. I'm so sorry.


----------



## hanno

she's perfect

hugs to you and your brave, beautiful family


----------



## ollineeba

I'm so sorry. You write so beatifully, your words brought tears to my eyes instantly.
She was so beautiful


----------



## eleven

What a beautiful family you have, mama.









I'm so sorry.


----------



## Fujiko

I am so sorry.
She's so beautiful.


----------



## daisymama12

I am so sorry, you and your family are in my thoughts.








Josie Jae


----------



## eclipse

I'm so sorry, mama. She was beautiful.


----------



## carmel23

Josie is beautiful. Take care mama, you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## earthmama369

She's so beautiful.


----------



## *Erin*

my heart aches for you. i'm so sorry.


----------



## SamuraiMom

Oh mama my heart breaks for you, she is so beautiful. I wish I had more to say...


----------



## NullSet

She is beautiful, mama. I'm so glad that you have photos to remember her. In the days that followed my dd's stillbirth I was so afraid I would forget her and having photos really, really helped.


----------



## texmati

Your baby is beautiful! I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maluhia

she is just beautiful.
I'm so very sorry for the loss of your daughter.


----------



## star*mora

my heart aches for you, the photos of josie are simply beautiful. am so terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mrs_Lurker

She's such a beautiful, gorgeous girl.

Thank you for sharing her with us.

I'm so sorry that you didn't get to spend a lifetime with her.







:


----------



## rn

you are right, she is perfect. Your photos are lovely.

I am so sorry you have to know such suffering. I am wishing you peace.


----------



## Justmee

I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Katana

She's so beautiful. Thank you so much for the pictures of her.

I'm so sorry for your loss.
















Josie


----------



## Eliseatthebeach

What a beautiful baby, thank you for sharing your pictures. I will be thinking of you and Josie Jae today.


----------



## MAWebster92182

{{HUGS}} to you. She's beautiful!


----------



## joshs_girl

Your sweet little Josie is so beautiful mama


----------



## Lisa85

Such a gorgeous baby, thanks for sharing


----------



## Azik's mom

Oh mama, I am so touched by your story and your loss. I am so sorry! What an Angel!


----------



## Blu Razzberri

She IS beautiful mama. Thank you for sharing your photo's. I wish you, Harry and your kids peace and healing.
















: Rest in peace Josie Jay


----------



## AngelBee

Thank you for sharing the pictures of your daughter. She is beautiful!















: for your family.


----------



## sunnybear

Josie is absolutely beautiful. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## meredyth0315

Your daughter is so beautiful, thank you for sharing with us. Holding you & your family in the light
















Josie


----------



## mytwogirls

Oh my she is absolutely stunning. What a beautiful sleeping angel. I am so very sorry mama. Just so sorry.......


----------



## ColoradoMama

I am so sorry. Thank you for sharing her with us. She was absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Mosaic

Oh my, she's stunning. So perfect. Thank you for sharing her with us.


----------



## MotherMama

She is just perfect, what a beautiful little one. Thanks for sharing the pics. I will be thinking of you all.


----------



## riversong

Oh, mama. I am crying for you, too. I'm so sorry for your loss. How beautiful that you have been surrounded by such love and support and that you were able to spend so much time with Josie.


----------



## Awaken

I returned to see the photos. She is just gorgeous. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## starling&diesel

Josie is beautiful. Thank you for sharing your story.
Many blessings on you and your family.


----------



## MoonWillow

My words are inadequate.


----------



## momtoS

She is absolutely beautiful.....

So sad









peace to you and your family


----------



## Kerrie

I am so sorry. The pictures are just beautiful. Thank you for sharing them. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Murihiku

Josie is exquisitely lovely and you are a great mother. Thank you for sharing your story and photos. I am so sorry.


----------



## aran

I am so sorry that this happened to you and your family. It is so sad, and I am crying with you.
















beautiful Josie


----------



## hipumpkins

Your baby is beautiful. I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## QueenOfThePride

She is so beautiful. How bittersweet for you to hold her for such a short time.


----------



## Irishmommy

I'm so sorry.

She's beautiful.


----------



## joeys_mom

You are so brave to tell your story. I wish you all the best.


----------



## 2xshy

I am so sorry for your loss, she is beautiful.


----------



## NaomiMcC

OMG....I'm bawling. She's so beautiful. She will be remembered in your hearts forever. While her time on earth was not to be and she is gone, her love and soul will always surround you. I am so sorry.


----------



## Finding Serenity

Josie is so beautiful. I am so deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## arahzel

I am so sorry. You and you family are in my thoughts.

Josie is beautiful. What lovely pictures to share -- thank you.


----------



## bdoody11

Your daughter is beautiful. Thank you for sharing her with us.

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## momz3

I'm so sorry









She is a very beautiful little girl.


----------



## greeny

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Dalene

Josie is a sweet, beautiful baby. I'm so sorry, mama. I'm glad that you spent so much time with her and have pictures of your daughter. It is so hard. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## mama2mygirl

I am so sorry. You are such a loving mother. I wish you peace.


----------



## Sanguine

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## bluewatergirl

JayJay, I am so very sorry.








The photos are lovely - what a beautiful girl.


----------



## namaste_mom

I wanted to post again to say that she is beautiful. I love the #2 photograph. (((HUGS)))


----------



## quinn921

thank you for sharing your story, you are an amazing mother. you and your beautiful daughter Josie are on my heart tonight. I hope & pray you find comfort from family, friends and the sweet memories and photos of your angel.


----------



## Onemagicmummy

i was having a look at those beautiful pictured and my 6yr old son came over and said "aww, thats a very beautiful baby" he is right she is very beautiful.

i am so sorry for your loss.

Good Night Josie Jae,
Sleep Tight
you are loved

Kiz


----------



## bluebunny

I am so very, very saddened by your loss. What a beautiful, precious little girl! I'm praying for you and your family.


----------



## damselfly41

My heart aches for you. Your daughter is so beautiful. Thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## nalo

Just want you to know I am crying with you and sharing a small piece of your pain. Those pictures are just beautiful. Peace be with your family.


----------



## abigail_b

She is so beatuiful. I am so so sorry for your loss. I couldn't read your post and not cry and take a little of your pain.
Wishing you peace.


----------



## Samaria86

Omg she is beautiful. I am so sorry for your loss mama, there are tears in my eyes.


----------



## MorgnsGrl

My heart is breaking for you. There are tears just pouring down my face. Life is so beautiful and it can be so terribly, terribly unfair. I am so very sorry for all of you. She is one of the most beautiful babies I've ever seen and I'm so sorry you will have to hold her in your heart instead of your arms. I wish I could give you the biggest, longest hug. I am thinking of you during this impossibly difficult time.


----------



## canadiannancy

Your babys' pictures are beautiful and I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Violet2

She is beautiful and has the same precious spirit as her mother.

Much love to you and your family.










V


----------



## Surfacing

OMG what a beautiful perfect little girl she was. I am so sorry for your family. I pray for your healing.


----------



## briccagrl

I am so sorry mama. Your little angel is absolutely perfect.


----------



## Ms. Cellaneous

I am so sorry. She is so beautiful, and obviously so loved.


----------



## hollytheteacher

I replied before, but just had the chance to see her pictures. She is so so so so so beautiful. My heart just aches for you. I am sending you all the love and light my heart can send!


----------



## allborntogrow

She is beautiful. I am so sorry for the loss of your angel.


----------



## samantha546

Oh mama, I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing your story with us. Wishing you light and love. The hospital took some beautiful photos of your baby girl. She is beautiful.


----------



## mytwogirls

Mama how are you doing? Please know you are in my prayers and I have been thinking of you often.


----------



## momm-i-o

Thank you so much for sharing your baby with us. I could barely see her sweet face through my tears. I'll have to look again another time. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## N8'sMom

What a beautiful little angel. So sweet and precious. Thank you for sharing. I am so sorry for your loss. I am praying for you in this hard time. The pictures are beautiful.


----------



## Petalia

You are mama to a very beautiful little girl. I hope that through your pain you have some moments of peace and knowing that Josie's spirit is with you as you go through each day. My thoughts and prayers go out to you.


----------



## akwifeandmomma

She is so beautiful. I can't even imagine your pain, as I post through my own tears. I'm praying for you and thinking of you as you grieve your sweet baby girl.


----------



## mollusk

i cried when i read your piece. i am so sorry


----------



## wannaBmom_NICU_RN

I am so sorry for you loss. The tears are streaming for you. She was so beautiful.


----------



## sanguine_speed

Mama, I am so, so sorry.


----------



## elisent

I am so sorry. She looks precious and beautiful!


----------



## RABITGRL

So, so sorry JayJay. Such a beautiful little girl


----------



## nummies

I'm so, so sorry. She was so lovely.


----------



## proudmommyof2

My heart is breaking for you. I can't imagine what your feeling. Sending tons of thoughts and prayers your way!!

Those pictures are so beautiful!! What a beautiful little girl!


----------



## ladybugzz

Momma

What a beautiful little girl she is. I just wanted to give you hugzz and let you know we'll be praying for you and your family.


----------



## mommyto3girls

She is beautiful momma! I have read some of your posts here and you remind me alot of myself after my sweet Sierra died. You are a brave, amazing, wonderful mommy and your are making your daughter proud.

Josie looks so beautiful and the photos are beautifully done.


----------



## theretohere

I am so sorry- she's gorgeous.


----------



## maisiedotes

I am hurting for you. I am so, so sorry.


----------



## mountainmummy

jayjay, I am so very sorry.








I lost my daughter last September, at 39 weeks to a cord accident. It was, and continues to be the most traumatic thing that's ever happened to me, and my husband. I wish you peace, and strength as you learn to live without your angel, who is beautiful, and perfect in every way. I'm just so sorry.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin

I am so sorry. My heart aches for you. Such a beautiful baby.








Josie.


----------



## weliveintheforest

She is beautiful, and I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Sheal

She is utterly beautiful. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## iamama

She is truly one of the most precious beings I have ever seen. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Authentic_Mother

Oh Mama! She is so beautiful. I cannot imagine the pain you have dealt with.
You are certainly in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Momtwice

I am so sorry for your loss. The photos are so gorgeous, what a stunning, beautiful child. (((HUGS)))


----------



## StarMama

She is so beautiful mama. Big hugs


----------



## KellyTTC#1

I just read your story and my heart goes out to you and your family. The tears are still streaming down my face. What a gorgeous baby girl.


----------



## momtoS

Josie was absolutely beautiful....thinking of you


----------



## lemurmommies

I hadn't seen the pictures of Josie before and just wanted to say that she was really beautiful. I especially like the last picture you posted. A real little angel for sure.


----------



## Ahappymel

Josie Jae....such a beauty!
Thank you for sharing....
So sorry for your loss.


----------



## meredyth0315

What a beautiful daughter! She looks so angelic in the pics







Love & light to you mama


----------



## peanutmama

I am so very sorry, mama. I've got tears in my eyes.


----------



## maxwill129

Thank you for sharing your beautiful Josie with us.


----------



## stellarkates

surrounding you with love


----------



## AndrewsMother

Josie is a beautiful baby. Thank you for sharing your Angel with us.


----------



## Thandiwe

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Your photos are so beautiful; you'll treasure them forever I'm sure.


----------



## dearmama22

I am so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ~PurityLake~

Josie is so beautiful. I am sorry for you and your family's loss.


----------



## pink gal

I read your story with tears streaming down my cheeks. What a beautiful angel baby. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sunshine4004

She is absolutely gorgeous. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## atunheim

What a perfectly gorgeous little girl; I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## baileyandmikey

She was beautiful and perfect, and will not be forgotten!


----------



## jess_paez

she is just amazingly gorgeous! They did a great job on those photos. Was it "now i lay me down to sleep?"


----------



## mom2funnybunnies

My heart breaks for you and the loss you and your Harry are going through. She was so beautiful.


----------



## rsummer

I am so sorry for your loss. Your story is beautiful. I am so glad you got to spend the night with Josie. That time can be powerful. What a beautiful little girl. Maybe our guys are buddies on the other side.


----------



## honeybunch2k8

I dont know what to say. I am so sorry mama.

Josie Jae


----------



## Kellyh_01

Josie is beautiful. Thank you for sharing. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## pacificbliss

I am so sorry. She is a beautiful baby.


----------



## minsca

I am so sorry for your loss







: Thinking of you and your family, and beautiful little Josie Jae tonight!


----------



## RoseRed

I am hurting so much for you. So much love and wonderful thoughts for you. Your josie is beautiful and perfect, treasure those moments for always.


----------



## JayJay

Oh gals, thank you so much. It is wonderful that people are still looking at this thread. I types it only two or three days after losing her and I am so glad I did, because it helped me so much to connect with people who could help me heal.

I will ALWAYS love my Josie. Beautiful girl she was, just gorgeous. An absolute miracle and I am so proud that we made her. SO proud. I have her pictures in my bag and they're getting beaten up, but I keep them in there always to keep her with me and so I can show her gorgeous face to anyone who wants to see









*HUGE hugs* to you all. You are my most dear friends. XXXX


----------



## GMum

Oh Mama, I am so sorry for your loss. She is beautiful and perfect. I'm not sure what else to say except my thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## 2mama

What a beatiful girl you have! You sound like a very strong women, by your story, I hope that you are managing tonight. Happy Valentines Day little girl, i'm sure your mama misses you..


----------

